# Bettas?



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

Im looking to getting a new Betta...I'd like a really fancy colourful one this time, a half moon or a crown tail...

Im in Langley, wheres the best place to get one? Im bored of the red/blue/purply ones...

I love the black/white/yellow, or anything just really colourful and unique, and good places to go? or even if its someone on here that sells em?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Rogers Aquatics in Surrey he usually has some really nice one in.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

if you can get out to burnaby or richmond IPU usually has some really nice ones and Rogers can have nice ones too but if you can't get there the petland on the surrey langley border can have some nice ones too


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Even though its quite aways from you , Aquariums West in downtown Vancouver always brings in some nice looking bettas.If you got the time and transportation its worth a trip.Plus they have a nice new shop to look through


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I do have some solid yellow halfmoons for sale if you like. They are still young but can already open their tail to a 180degree spread. Definitely halfmoons.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys...looks like it'll be a road trip day  

athena- how much for them? do you have any pictures? Thanks!!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'ed you


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend Aquariums West for sure. I'm not sure what they have at the moment, but I have gotten 4 beautiful bettas from them last summer. IPU has a good selection sometimes too.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

hmmm...maybe I'll have to get a couple


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree, aquarium west, rogers and IPU for sure have nice bettas. You may want to call them when they usually get new shipment in and then you will have hard time choosing

I've started with one too and at one point I had 13 at the same time! I'm a betta softie so pretty much every time I go to the LPS I walk out with a new betta addition to my collection .... don't say you haven't been warned


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West is usually pretty good about updating their website on new arrivals. I would definitely check when their next betta shipment is and go the next day or two.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Suzzie, Got the photos


----------

